# My Babies...and their babies!!



## star_girl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi! Heres my Bunny Blog. For my Babies Gingerand Freckles and their 5 Babies. I have previously posted pictures ofthe Baby Bunnys in the Rabbitry Section of the Forum where i originallyasked for help. I will continue to use that Thread when i need moreadvice (which i will!!) but i'll put the pictures of the babies up onhere, and ofcourse pictures of the mummy and daddy! and i'm afriadthere will probably be the odd picture of my Guinea Pig Elmo, because icant leave him out!!
Ok here is the pics, a couple of these baby ones are already in myThread in the Rabbitry but i'm gunna put them here too, so all the picsare in one place!





Sunday 12 Nov



Monday 14th Nov




Today (Tue 14th Nov)
And those are the babies so far, but i can't leave you without adding pics of the proud parents Ginger and Freckles...




Ginger




Freckles.

And there you have it, i'll keep you updated!

Anna xxxxx


----------



## Haley (Nov 14, 2006)

Your little bunny family is just so adorable! Ijust love looking at all those little babies. Freckles is such a goodmommy for taking such good care of them all by herself!

And I just love this one of Ginger:






I love how his little mouth is open, like "hey, get outta here"!. Your bunnies are all so adorable!


----------



## star_girl (Nov 14, 2006)

Ginger is actually the mother of the babies andfreckles is the daddy. People always think its the other way round cozfreckles looks a lot more feminine.
As for gingers picture, your right, she was eating her dinner and no one gets in the way of her and her food!!
I was reading on the main bit of the forum about keeping rabbits warmin the winter and someone had suggested filled a little jar with warmwater and putting it in with them, what a great idea! As Freckles hasbeen moved out and is living by himself until he is neutered the thebabies have left Ginger, he has got one of this bunny hot water bottlestonight, i put the jar in an old sock, as to keep it warmer for longer,like a hotwater bottle cover! I didnt give one to ginger and the babiesincase she rolled it over and crushed the babies or something, anywaythey have all got one another to help keep warm and they are in abetter hutch than freckles, as he is in a make-shft one at the moment. 

Anna xxxx


----------



## Haley (Nov 14, 2006)

Oops. I thought maybe I had them mixed up!Something about Freckles does look a little feminine (but dont tell himI said that )

Another great idea for keeping them warm is filling an old sock withrice and putting it in the microwave. Extra straw also provides goodinsulation. 

Keep those pics coming. I just love your little bunny family :inlove:


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 14, 2006)

star_girl

All your Bunnies are absolutelyBeautiful,:hug:I readyour Post in the Rabbitry thread and your doing a wonderful job for afirst time mom!:great:I can hardlywait tillIget Mongo a Girlfriend and have a passel ofLittleOnes.:lookaround :yes:





Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## star_girl (Nov 15, 2006)

Thankyouuu, its really nice to be told you are doing well, just a nice bit of reassurence.
They babies eyes are pretty much open today and they are exploring outside of thier nest, its so funny and cute i could watch them for hours!I picked them up today and they were snuggling up in my hand, i justcant get over how sweet they are! Anyway here some of the pics i tookof them today...










































Anna xxxxx


----------



## Michaela (Nov 15, 2006)

They are sooo cute, my heart melts when I lookat a baby rabbit...:inlove:I'd love to be a breeder when I'm older butI don't know how I'd ever be able to part with any ofthem!:rollseyesBeautiful parents too BTWAndcongratulations, you're doing a great job

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## pamnock (Nov 15, 2006)

Too cute! I thought the brown oneswere chestnuts when I saw the very first photos. They nowlook like what we call "tort otters" in the US.

Pam


----------



## Haley (Nov 15, 2006)

They are just too precious! If they end up looking like mom and dad, they are sure to be beautiful rabbits!


----------



## cheryl (Nov 15, 2006)

Aww they are just gorgeous!....just look at them!!

I remember when my 5 unexpected babies opened up their eyes for thefirst time,it was just so amazing to watch these little things goexploring for the first time..and so cute too!!



cheryl


----------



## star_girl (Nov 16, 2006)

ok, so i took some more pictures of my babiestoday. There is rather a few but i have so much trouble picking whichones to put up coz they are all so cuuute!! i have had them inside forcuddles today, ginger came in with them, i was going to leave heroutside but she seemed a little agetated. i hadn't picked her up for afew days untill today because of the babies and that, and i have to sayshe is feeling very heavy, so i am seriously wondering if there isanother litter of babies on the way...freckles has moved inside thoughbecause i feared it was getting a little cold for him by himslefoutside...as for mum and babies, they are still outside but they are ina lot better hutch than what freckles was, they have one another tokeep warm and they have a big old sleeping bag that is supposed to godown to -20 degrees C, plus about 3 blankets and a waterproof cover!but all in all everyone is ok, and happy, including me!! enjoy thepictures!!




love this baby, was white and is now turning grey, love its little grey nose!








having a little scratch!!
















My baby freckles...








baby was trying to get feed, so ginger sat on it...it came out ok!!
























ignore my ultra manky finger nails...






Anna xxxxx


----------



## lucy (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey Anna , iv never seen a baby rabbit before!but i have to say they are possibly the cutest thing iv ever seen.Congrats looks like ur doing a great job.

lucy


----------



## star_girl (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello! Glad everyone is enjoying my bunny pics!
Babies have grown up even more now! and of course i have lots and lotsof pics, i won't post them all...i probably have hundreds! lol they arejust too cute, i can't help taking pictures!! They have began exploringnow, looking in the food bowl, sniffing the water bottle, trying toclimb out thier hutch!
And as some of you may know Freckles has been a little poorly, butafter a trip to the vets and some antibiotics he is well on the mend!!
Ginger was getting a little fat end of last week and i was worryingthere may be more babies on the way, but fortunatly she seems to haveslimmed down a little again.

anyway here is a few of the best pics i have selected!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 20, 2006)

OMG...they are beautiful. 

I would have to keep them all if I had babies. How are you going to be able to give them away. 

Look forward to all those hundreds of pictures. LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Nov 20, 2006)

:inlove::inlove::inlove:

Michaelaand the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## star_girl (Nov 20, 2006)

i figured it would be really hard to give themaway, if i could i would keep them all! so i have got it all sorted sothey will all be happy and safe so its not too bad! im keeping two ofthe babies, my boyfriend is having two (so i will see them everyday!)and the last one is going to a friend of mine who i know will takeproper good care of it! plus she will send me pics and i will go seeit! so i'm happy about that, if i couldn't have found places for themto go where i couldn't be 150% certain they would be well cared for andloved as much as they would be here i wouldn't have given any away, iwould have found a way to keep them all!

Anna xxxxx


----------



## Haley (Nov 21, 2006)

Anna, I love the new pics! They all look sohappy and healthy. You and Ginger are going a great job! Heres hopingyou dont have another litter on the way, though! I would just keep aneye on her in the next few weeks to be sure you dont have any more inthere. 

Which ones are you keeping? Or are you waiting until you know their sexes to choose which ones to keep?

Have you named any of them? I think I like the brown ones best, buttheres something about the white one with all the brown on his face(like dad) that I just love!


----------



## cheryl (Nov 21, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous pictures! Ohh i don't have a favourite....i love them all! :kiss:

They're so cute!!! :inlove:



cheryl


----------



## frenchyfan (Nov 21, 2006)

Stunning rabbits, i just love the colours of your babies:great:


----------



## carrots (Nov 21, 2006)

Yep truly stunning rabbits! I love seeing all the pictures people have 

Cat x


----------



## star_girl (Nov 21, 2006)

hey!

thanks for all your lovely comments!

Haley..this is how i think i am distributing my babies lol...myboyfriend is having the brown pair, nick named the twins, he isthinking of calling them toffee and fudge but still hasn't decided fordefinate! My friend is going to have the little white and brown onewhich i have been calling baby freckles (imagenative i know!!) and theni will keep the one that is nearly all white (nicknamed pinky) s/he islovely, just has a fait line of brown on its back and a brown spot onits tail at the moment. and then i'll keep the light grey one(nicknamed minky) it has the fluffiest coat of them all and is a littledifferent! coz its got no brown in it. well thats the plan anyway. Myboyfriend wants the twins even if they are opposite sex, he said hewill get one neutered, he has his heart set on them! he got plans tobuild them a big fancy hutch and run.

anna xxxxx


----------



## Master of Disaster (Nov 21, 2006)

CONGRATS!!!:great:OH MY!! I love the brokenone it's just too cute.&amp; of course they are all so cute but i'mpartical to the brokens.Freckles is gorgeous. :inlove:

My aunt &amp; i are first time bunny moms too with 2 little baby blues







They are 3 weeks.They were born on Halloween










*Thisis Hannah she's the mommy she's a bluewe actually have thewhole familytoo.*



*Thisis Elliott he's the daddy he's a blue otter*

*Hannah originally had 5 babiesbut only the 2 little wonders survied.This is only Hannah's 1stlitter..*

but like i said ur buns are so gorgeous..

Danielle~Cookie,Hannah,Elliott &amp; babies


----------



## star_girl (Nov 24, 2006)

Thankyou m.o.d. your bunnies are gorgeous as well, thier fur looks stunning.

My babies are full of beans now. Ive been letting them downstairs intothe run the last couple of days as well as bringing them inside forcuddles. Their fur is so soft but very very thick, they have goodhealthy coats which is good considering how cold it has been getting!They are so hard to take photos of at the moment because they justdon't sit still!! But they are so fun to watch. They have startedeating solids now, well just about. It seems they are trying to nibbleeverything, just to see if its edible. Their favourite thing seems tobe sitting in the food bowl!! Pinky and Minky have got the mostbeautiful blue eyes which you can see a little in the pictures but itis difficult to capture just how lovely thier eyes really are. In thepics where they are in the run it looks really messy, i did spend aboutan hour and a half yesterday cleaning it all up then scrubbing all thetiles before letting it dry and having them down there, but as soon asthey went down so did a load of newspaper, sawdust, hay and straw plusginger goes to the loo down there, so basically it was clean and tidy,but in the pics it looks a right tip! looks like i know what i'm goingto be doing this weekend!!:foreheadsmack:






















































Anna xxxxx


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

OMG!!!

You are killing me with cuteness!!!



I am soooooo jealous!


----------



## Haley (Nov 24, 2006)

I know..I am in love with all of them!

They just look so curious and happy. And theyre growing up so fast


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 24, 2006)

:yeahthatThey're all soadorable:heartbeat::heartbeat:.

I think the little solid White One is a little Character and looks tobe the most inquisitive and the bravest:bunnyheart :bunnyheart. 



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 24, 2006)

Oh my! They are just way to cute now. They will grow to be such beautiful bunnies.

I love the blue eyes.

My last foster almost had green looking eyes. Really interesting grey/green colour.

--Dawn


----------



## Offspring2099 (Nov 25, 2006)

wow so cute.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi, we need some updated photos of these beauties.:jumpforjoy::tantrum:leaseplease:

Susan


----------



## star_girl (Nov 30, 2006)

haha i'll get some sorted, i promise 

anna xxxxx


----------



## star_girl (Nov 30, 2006)

ok heres some pictures as promised. not verymany, they are so hard to take pics of now! they just don't sit still.I took these at the weekend so are a few days old. I will take somemore this afternoon or in the morning and post them up tomorrow.
The little white one is very poorly, as you may have read in my threadin the rabbitry, so ive got everything i can possibly cross crossedthat s/he will be ok.
but i took them all to the vets today and the poorly one has had some medicine and they have all been wormed.
i'm going to try to attept to sex them this weekend, but im not sure how well i'll do!!






























Anna xxxxx


----------



## Master of Disaster (Nov 30, 2006)

*star_girl wrote:*


> ok heres some pictures as promised. not very many, they areso hard to take pics of now! they just don't sit still. I took these atthe weekend so are a few days old. I will take some more this afternoonor in the morning and post them up tomorrow.
> The little white one is very poorly, as you may have read in my threadin the rabbitry, so ive got everything i can possibly cross crossedthat s/he will be ok.
> but i took them all to the vets today and the poorly one has had some medicine and they have all been wormed.
> i'm going to try to attept to sex them this weekend, but im not sure how well i'll do!!
> ...


OMG this one is gettin sobeautiful the fur is gonna look GREAT as it gets older it'sjust so cute i just wanna pick it up &amp; cuddle it LOL! I'm gonnacome to the UK &amp; steal this little bun it's that cuteLOL!


----------



## star_girl (Dec 5, 2006)

M.O.D....yeh thats baby freckles..the girl whowas supposed to have him has changed her mind and says she don't wanthim anymore...crazy girl. its ok thought he won't be homeless, myboyfriend is going to have the little guy!

The little white bunny that was ill is so so so so sooooo much betternow. i posted some pics of it on my post in the rabbitry if you wannasee!

I've got a few more pics of the whole gang, unfortunatly they arn't thebest quality because i took them on my boyfriends phone coz by camerabattery died. 

I'm gunna try and take a lot more good pics this week, because they aregrowing up so quick! The weather has just been so pants and i've beenso busy i havn't had time to sort out pics the last week.

Hope you like the piccies, its amazing how much they have grown i think!!






















i also took a couple of christmas pics...but i'll save them to put in the Photo Philes Christmas pics section!!

Anna xxxxx


----------



## Moon Bunny (Dec 5, 2006)

D'aww! Those're some of the cutest bunny loafs Ihave EVER seen! I so wanna bunny nap the little baby bunny with thelight orangy spots on her face. Just :bunnyheartso cute.*squee*


----------



## star_girl (Dec 8, 2006)

hello!

Well this week Ginger has been very ill. I had to rush her to the vetson wednesday morning. I thought she had lost a bit of weight but i justfigured it was because she had been feeding the babies and that,because she was her usuall self. But then wednesday morning i went outto uncover them and feed them all and she was just sitting there. hereyes were nearly closed and she was really cold to touch and was alltense. At first i didn't think she was alive, it was awful. But ipicked her up and her eys opened and i could feel her breathing. Shewas just so, i dunno, it was just like shed given up. so i got anemergancy appointment at the vets and took her straight down. The vetsaid it was lucky that i found her when i did (god knows what wouldhave happened if i'd decided to have a lay in that morning) but she wasstill in a farely critical state. So she was examined and the vetconcluded she had got something wrong with her digestion, which as youall know is common, and like the vet said its hard to know why rabbitsget these problems. So she has a pain killer and an injection to tryand get her system working again and an injection of baytril and i wasgiven some liquid recovery food for her. i had to feed her every houruntil the next day when she was to go back to the vets. So i did, ifeed her every hour, i massaged her belly and i gave her someelectrolyte hydration stuff (as recommened on this forum) I took herback on thurs and she was a little better, she had more injection, sameas the day before and i have to give her 0.5 mil of baytril twice a dayand feed her 3 times a day. Shes still not eating very well, and isstill not 100% herself, but she feels a little less bloated now andsome of the icky gunk seems to be passing through her body. But i thinkshes on the mend, its just gunna take a bit of TLC!
So thats what happened to ginger this week. Its also efected thebabies. They are 5 weeks old now, so they are capable of feedingthemselves and that the only problem that seems to be a problem iscleanliness. Since ginger has been ill they have had more dirt and bitsof poo in thier fur. Nothing terribly bad, but i've been trying to keepthem as clean as i can. its just round thier bums, little bits of pooare getting stuck in thier fur, not mushy or anything. But apart fromthat they are all very well and full of energy.
Freckles is also ok, hes got about two days of baytril left which hehad for his sneezing, which seems to have cleared up now. and hesbooked in for his neutering on weds.
And thats that...ok thats a lot of writing, but i suppose thats what ablog is for! Now for what you really wanna see...pictures of thebabies!!





'cute enough to eat'









have a good look at the string on my camera!












Bunny flooooooop!!












'i'm taller than you!' 'NO, i'm taller than you!!'




Snuggle Bunnies


and heres a few nice pics i took of Freckles...





'you belong to me'




'what you looking at?!'




'you can't see meeeeee'


plenty there to keep you going!!

anna xxxxx


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm so glad you where able to get Ginger into the vets on time!!

Have tried giving her some gas medicine? The liquid kind forbabies works well, I'm not sure what brands you have over there, buthere we use Oval. You want the Simethicone.

Give her about a dropper full every hour or so until she seems lessbloated. The Simethicone is not harmful, and as far as Iknow, you can't overdose them on it.

Also, if you haven't already take a look through these sections of the resource center:

Bloat/Gas: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11931&amp;forum_id=10
GI Stasis: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11918&amp;forum_id=10

And the babies look like they are growing up wonderfully! 

Baby fur is so fine and fluffy that I find it picks up all kinds ofdebris. As long as they are not wet or have mushy poos stuckto them, they should be okay. And they will learn to groombetter as they get a little older.

--Dawn


----------



## Master of Disaster (Dec 8, 2006)

OMG thosepictures are sooooo cute we need to take more of the girls b/c theyhave gotten so big...


----------



## Pipp (Dec 8, 2006)

*aurora369 wrote:*


> Have tried giving her some gas medicine? Theliquid kind for babies works well, I'm not sure what brands you haveover there, but here we use Oval. You want the Simethicone.
> 
> Give her about a dropper full every hour or so until she seems lessbloated. The Simethicone is not harmful, and as far as Iknow, you can't overdose them on it.


Great advice from Dawn, Simethicone canreally help right offthe bat in these cases. You don't really have to worry aboutgiving themtoo much at once, they can'toverdose inthat respect, but there should only bea max of three dosesadministered a day, even if they're an hour apart.Igive my guys a dose every hour, but Istop at three.

I hope shebounces right back! 

Those babies are waaaay too cute!! 



sas:inlove:


----------



## star_girl (Dec 10, 2006)

thanks dawn and sas for your advice onsimethicone i'll see what i can get hold of over here, get some to keepin just incase.

she seems to be on the mend now, she isn't bloated anymore, shes stillreally skinny and isn't eating as much as usuall, but is certainlygetting back to normal.
i could tell she was ill because she didn't kick up a fuss if when itwas time for her to go back into her hutch for the night or when i tookthe little white baby inside for its medcine, and even when i took herto the vets. she is usually full of attitude, everything is on HERterms, shes the boss! each day she is getting a little bit better andeach day its a little more difficult to give her her medince, i holdher tight and she just moves her head round so i can't get the end ofthe syringe in her mouth! shes a right little madame! but i'd rathershe was like that than ill, she may be a pain in the bum but i love herall the same, if anything had happened to her i would have bee gutted,especially after she has brought all my babies into the world and caredfor them so well, she is very special to me.

there was a frost last night, first one we have had this winter as faras i know. i got in home about midnight and the frost had already setin, and was a little worried about my bunnies outside but i had wrappedthem up extra tight, went out this morning and they were as bright andcheerful as ever. they do have very very fluffy thick coats though andthey all snuggle together in the covered end of the hutch, if im oputthere when its cold and i put my hand in to get one out i feel likes imgetting chill blanes its so warm in there when they are all together!

so all is good

anna xxxxx


----------



## star_girl (Apr 9, 2007)

omgosh i havn't posted on this blog sincedecember 10th! I've been rather busy with uni, they give you all theassignments from jan to easter, don't get a minute to do anything else!!
Anyway since december my bunnys have all grown a lot! Frekles has beenneutered and is now back living with ginger. I had no trouble at allputting them back together, it was like they had never been apart! Theywill both be a year old in about a months time, they are both veryhealthy and happy!
As for the babies i took them to be sexed at the vets at the beginning of january and i was told that...
Biggest brown one = Female
Baby freckles = Female
White one = male
Little brown one = male
Grey one = Male

So we split them accordingly BUT when i double checked them all a fewweeks ago, because obviously its easier to tell when they are a littleolder it turns out that the grey one and the little brown one are alsofemale which means the litter consisted of 4 females and 1 male and the1 male happens to be the little white bunny who was very very poorly,i'm not sure if that bares any significance??

I dont blame the vets for getting it wrong because it can be difficultto tell. The way they are split now is that the grey one and the whiteone live together (well will do once the white one has been neutered)and baby freckles and the two brown ones live together. But as you mayknow if you read my post in the main section of the forum i've beenhaving problems with those three and have decided to take out the bigbrown one as she appears to be bullying the other two.

And of course they all have names now!

White one is called Skye because of his blue eyes
Grey one is called misty (was origianally called Earl...like Earl grey tea...when i thought she was a little boy)
Brown ones are called Toffee and Fudge 
Baby Freckles is called munchkin but we call her munchie for short.

What do you think, good names??

I've got to decide what i'm gunna do with toffee (the brown one who wasbullying fudge and munchie) but i am definatly getting her spayed asap.

Skye is booked in to be neutered on wednesday and after his toughtstart in life with his illness he is still smaller than all the girlbut he is very healthy and happy and certainly enjoys his food! I havea huge soft spot for him because of what he went through, hes my baby!!

I have moved them all today to their summer positions. In the winterthey are up on the slaps near the house where it is more sheltered andi dont have to trek across the garden when its cold and wet and muddyto see them! They are now out in the sunshine (with shade provided ofcourse) hopping around quite happily!

I have a few pictures of them, but most of them are on my othercomputer so i'll have to post them up another time, but heres a littletaster for now!!









Ginger at the tp and freckles at the bottom. Looks really mucky there ifeel awful! Doesn't usually look like that we had had a spot of rainand it made verything mushy! I took these when i was cleaning them out!!




Misty, see how much she has grown!! and below is munchikin waiting for her food and a cuddle!!




Then theres toffee, the bully, but she is still lovely.below








Then this here is Skye who was the poorly baby. He was all white whenhe was little but as he is getting bigger he has got two grey spots onhis nose which you can just see and a fait greyey/brown stripe down hisback.
I havn't got a picture of fudge on here, but like a said i'll post morenext time i'm on my mail computer as i don't store much on my laptopi'm on now.

I have some bunny unrelated things to share as well if you don't mind, but they are pet related!

First thing i have got budgies in a aviary in the back garden who havehad baby budgies, which are very cute, ive got a little picture toshare...




we knew we had a male and a female budgie but never dreamed babieswould appear because i have read so many times and been told thatbudgies are really hard to breed and take a lot of work. well i didnothing because i didnt even know they were there and they areperfectly healthy little birds!

Second off me and my boyfriend got a dog in january! His name is Jackand hes a dashound/terrior cross, again i must share a picture becausei'm sure you will agree he is totally adorable!







and thats about it from the last few months! Sorry its been so long!

Anna xx


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 9, 2007)

Love the update. Glad all is well.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 9, 2007)

They are all really cute but I think I like this one the best:


----------



## Spring (Apr 9, 2007)

Cute pictures!  Adorable!

I was amazed by this one.. Is there a rabbit in front if it or is it afur pattern? I really can't tell, but it is really neat looking!


----------



## star_girl (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for your comments 

I've found some more pictures!


















These of of Skye. Who is at the vets at the moment being neutered!


















These are of Misty, how is getting huge and her little tiny grey nosehas spead over her head and as you can see her whole head is nearlygrey all over!










Toffee, shes the biggest baby










Munchkin










Fudge










Ginger and Freckles

As you can see, Ginger, Toffee and Fudge all look pretty much identicalas does Freckles to Munchkin! It can get a bit confusing sorting outthe photos! But in real life i can tell them apart they have a fewdistinct features!

Misty and Skye have been digging loads now they have been moved ontothe garden, they love the sunshine and seem to be having great fun!Luckily their run stands on bricks that are buried and cemented downtwo deep, so they are not gunna manage to dig thier way out!!

Anna xx


----------



## binkies (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't imagine trying to seperate pictures ofthose guys. They look so much alike! But they are all beautiful (orhandsome). I'm glad they aren't able to dig out, smart thinking withthe bricks!


----------

